
WHO reports nearly 300k new Covid-19 cases worldwide, largest single-day rise - finphil
https://thehill.com/changing-america/well-being/longevity/510035-who-reports-nearly-300000-new-coronavirus-cases
======
stakkur
Today over 224,000 cases worldwide were reported as recovered since yesterday,
the second largest single day rise.

Data is good.

